# Gumbo



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

This cold weather calls for some gumbo! With a turkey carcass in the freezer from Thanksgiving, I made a stock adding a quartered onion, four stalks of celery, some bay leaves, and peppercorns. Season with salt, pepper, and cayenne, then simmer for several hours, strain, and remove any meat.

With the stock done, it's time to make the roux. Keep stirring the oil/flour mixture over a medium flame until to a chocolate color, being careful not to burn. The darker you cook it, the richer the flavor (but conversely the less its thickening ability). When it reaches the right color, add the trinity (chopped onion, celery, and bell pepper) and soften. Then add smoked sausage, and then start adding the stock. Simjmer 45 min.

Cook some white rice.

After 45 minutes, add the meat you picked off the carcass when making the stock, simmer for a few more minutes.

To server, ladel the soup in a bowl and add rice. Add some green onion, parsley, File', and some Tobasco.

Ah gar-rone-tee!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Just made some chicken gumbo last night. You gotta love how it impresses the in-laws when you add the roux to the soup when it is still hot. They look at you like you are some amazing master chef because of all of the sizzling oil when it hits the water. 

Nothing like the flavor of fried flour!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bon appetit Gumbo and happy New Year's!


----------

